# is this possible with vmware?



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

is it possible to have a normal (not virtual) server 2008 machine running its services on a network
and have a virtual server on another machine take over when the first mentioned "real" server fails?

a partner of vmware told me this is not possible...that all machines need to be virtual to do this...

is this true?


----------



## ninjatex (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, but you'll need some type of load balancing/failure detection system to run on the second machine.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

any idea what solution i could use...have you actually done this or something similar...or is it just a guess? im really curios...thanks for answering


----------



## ninjatex (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't have a whole lot of experience in that arena, you'll need to pick the brain of a systems administrator who sees over a couple different servers.


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

No, you can't use VMware to manage a failover cluster if one of the servers in the cluster is a physical box. But Windows Server 2008 failover clustering might work. You need to use Enterprise and Datacenter version.

https://www.google.nl/search?q=wind...:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

so then the cheapest option is to have two vm servers...is there any other solution to get two standard "physical" servers to fail over without upgrading server licenses etc???...thought i heard something called double take...


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

ok so i have been told you cannot have a vm take over from a physical box if it fails...

so what if i had a backup (clone) run every night
and if the server fails i can restore the image to another powerful pc to temporarily support my users and apps etc

it would have to be restored to dissimilar hardware
is this possible?...would acronis do this...or is there something better suited

any help appreciated
pk


----------

